# Part identification



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Choke linkage?
That or the primer Linkage. Depending on the age of the motor. 99% that’s it.


----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

bob_esper said:


> Choke linkage?
> That or the primer Linkage. Depending on the age of the motor. 99% that’s it.


Thanks. It is a 1999


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Pop open the cowl and take a couple pictures. Should be easy enough to tell If that’s it


----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

bob_esper said:


> Pop open the cowl and take a couple pictures. Should be easy enough to tell If that’s it


I see a similarly shaped piece already attached to the choke.
Is there another spot where this one goes?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like the linkage that stops it from starting in gear


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a 25 but should be similar


----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

Jred said:


> View attachment 215549
> This is a 25 but should be similar


Thanks! Looks like that’s what it is… any suggestions on how to reinstall it?

can’t seem to figure out how it goes back in, or how to check to see if something broke causing it to fall out.


----------



## beabra (5 mo ago)

how many carbs does this motor have?


----------



## Rdaug87 (6 mo ago)

beabra said:


> how many carbs does this motor have?


It has one carb


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If anything “broke” it’s most likely one or more simple clips holding that piece of linkage in
place. Without the retainers the linkage simply vibrates out of position and you find it on the ground….
Gather all the info on that motor (model, year, serial number, etc ) then either a visit to your local dealer’s parts department or by looking up a parts schematic you can not only the missing clips, but also their part numbers as well as a diagram (hopefully) showing how it all goes together…

Hope this helps… “Aren’t boats fun?”


----------

